# Convicts eating everything else



## cakreiling (Dec 5, 2003)

Is it normal for my cons to attack and eat everything I put in the tank that isn't a cichlid?

They slayed my pleco and massacred my snails.. I'd like to add a turtle but I'm scared they'll eat him too.... any thoughts?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I wouldnt put a turtle in w/ convicts. and convicts are vicious little fish. when i had a pair breeding in a 75 a whole 3 days ago they would not let anything live with them! and they almost killed my best looking male firemouth


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cakreiling said:


> Is it normal for my cons to attack and eat everything I put in the tank that isn't a cichlid?
> 
> They slayed my pleco and massacred my snails.. I'd like to add a turtle but I'm scared they'll eat him too.... any thoughts?


 Yes

and Don't do it


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

convicts are nasty fish, esspecialy when breeding


----------



## cakreiling (Dec 5, 2003)

take em off my hands...

free convicts


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

donate them to your lfs.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

it would probly be less trouble to donate them to a lfs... probly make a buck or 2


----------



## cakreiling (Dec 5, 2003)

I s'pose I'll look into that....


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

no! whatever you do ont put cons with turtles, turtles will not hesitate to eat them. Turtles look at all fish as food. Ive tried plecos...all different kinds of catfish..an oscar..nothing works. If a turtle and a piranha went at it, the turtle would win. Turtles have very strong jaws, kinds like snapping turtles, alligator snappers and musk turtles can even take your finger off. You would be surprised just how fast turtles swim, and even run on land.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> no! whatever you do ont put cons with turtles, turtles will not hesitate to eat them. Turtles look at all fish as food. Ive tried plecos...all different kinds of catfish..an oscar..nothing works. If a turtle and a piranha went at it, the turtle would win. Turtles have very strong jaws, kinds like snapping turtles, alligator snappers and musk turtles can even take your finger off. You would be surprised just how fast turtles swim, and even run on land.


 he's probly talking about a painted turtle or something like that... not a snapper or an alligator snapper. and yes a painted turtle, or what ever type it is, would see the convicts as food


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Painted turtles, red eared sliders, map turtles, softshells..they all see fish as food..


----------



## cakreiling (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks guys...I'll look into finding a 40 gallon aquarium for the reptiles..


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

They dont call them convicts for nothing hehe


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

they r beastly


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

stick those other fish in a spare tank if u hav one


----------

